# Rusted Garage Floor Drain



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you know the metal the floor drain is made of? If its cast iron or steel, you could use a rust conversion primer, then apply an appropriate top coat.

I'd do everything in my power to keep the existing drain box.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Thanks 47_47.


I believe it's cast iron.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

What is the drain pipe made of? Plastic, iron, orangeburg? It looks like the pipe is inside the drain box, and there is is going to be water trapped there. you might try a silicone sealer, but I doubt that is a long term solution. If the pipe is plastic, can you put a bell reducer on the pipe?


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Hi fireguy,

The pipe is plastic with about 1/8 inch clearance between the top few inches of the pipe and the cast iron drain cover that surrounds it.


I'm not familiar with a bell reducer or what it's used for. If you can point me to an Internet resource (a web site or forum) or explain what that is, I can probably answer that question.


Thanks.


----------



## Wilbits (Mar 11, 2017)

I would put that back together and leave it.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

https://www.amazon.com/SCH-PVC-BELL-REDUCER-SOC/dp/B0160B8J1E

Here is a bell reducer. But, I cannot tell you how to get from the round bell reducer to the square hole in the floor.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Thanks fireguy.


I think I'll try the rust conversion primer suggested by 47_47 in the post above. The drain is still fully functional, it's mostly a cosmetic issue at this point and the converting primer might prevent it from deteriorating any further.


----------

